# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 05/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Hành trình tour đến một trong những thành phố du lịch bậc nhất Việt Nam với sự hội tụ của rất nhiều thắng cảnh đẹp như Bà Nà, những bãi biển đẹp, kết hợp với phố cổ Hội An và tour đến Nha Trang, thành phố của biển và gió. Leo núi Bakheng và ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn sau đền Angkor Wat vĩ đại ở Campuchia. Tham quan Vạn Lí Trường Thành - một công trình kiến trúc duy nhất của thế giới có thể nhìn thấy từ mặt trăng và xưởng chế tác mỹ trang từ ngọc lớn nhất Bắc Kinh.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TP.HCM - ĐÀ NẴNG - CẦU RỒNG PHUN LỬA - HUẾ - HỘI AN*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 6.799.000 VNĐ/1 kháchPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 30/5/2013

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Cáp treo Bà Nà. Chi phí cá nhân.

Chương trình tour của CTY DU LỊCH FESTIVAL

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - NHA TRANG*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 6.800.000 VND/ 1 khách (áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)Phương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 6, 13,14,15/6/2013

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch,Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhTàu du lịch tham quan Vịnh Nha Trang

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cáp treo và các trò chơi tại khu du lịch Vinpearland, tắm bùn. Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của Công ty lữ hành Hanoitourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*TP.HCM - CAMPUCHIA*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 3.380.000 VNĐ/1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng xeKhởi hành: hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: hộ chiếu, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch TST TOURIST

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - BẮC KINH - THƯỢNG HẢI - HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU*

Thời gian: 7 ngày - 6 đêmGiá tour: 14.469.000 VNĐ/1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 14,28/05/2013

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hổi, thuế phi trường và an ninh hàng khôngXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Vé tàu nằm khoang 6 điều hòa. Visa nhập cảnh Trung Quốc

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế, VAT

Chương trình tour của  Công ty Du Lịch Công Đoàn Hà Nội 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## dongpm

Du lịch Đà Nẵng (4 Ngày 3 Đêm)
Nói đến Đà Nẵng là du khách có thể hình dung ngay rằng đó là một thành phố tuyệt đẹp bên sông Hàn, bên bờ biển Đông với những nét quyến rũ chưa từng có ở các đô thị biển khác…
Thiên nhiên ưu đãi cho Đà Nẵng nằm giữa vùng kế cận ba di sản văn hoá thế giới: Cố đô Huế, phố cổ Hội An và thánh địa Mỹ Sơn, chính vị trí này đã làm nổi rõ vai trò của thành phố Đà nẵng trong khu vực, đó là nơi đón tiếp, phục vụ, trung chuyển khách. Không chỉ là tâm điểm của 03 di sản thế giới, thành phố Đà Nẵng còn có nhiều danh thắng tuyệt đẹp đến nỗi du khách khó có thể nào quên được sau khi đã đến thăm thành phố này.





Vượt qua con đèo Hải Vân hiểm trở là thành phố Đà nẵng xinh đẹp
Đà Nẵng có đèo Hải Vân cheo leo, hiểm trở, được mệnh danh là ‘Thiên hạ đệ nhất hùng quan’. Có bán đảo Sơn Trà là điểm hẹn lý tưởng cho du khách. Dưới chân Sơn Trà có Suối Đá, Bãi Bụt, Bãi Rạng, Bãi Bắc, Bãi Nồm… cho du khách cảm giác thú vị khi chìm đắm trong vẻ huy hoàng bình minh và sự lặng lẽ hoàng hôn của một vùng sơn thuỷ hữu tình. Có khu du lịch sinh thái Bà Nà – Suối Mơ được nhiều người ví là Đà Lạt, Sapa của miền Trung. Có Ngũ Hành Sơn huyền thoại là ‘Nam Thiên danh thắng’.
Nói đến Đà Nẵng không thể không nhắc đến dòng sông Hàn thơ mộng và cầu Sông Hàn – cây cầu quay đầu tiên ở Việt Nam – niềm tự hào của người dân thành phố. Cầu Sông Hàn là biểu tượng cho sức sống mới, là khát vọng đi lên của thành phố được xây dựng bằng sự đóng góp của mọi người dân. Dường như mọi vẻ đẹp nên thơ của đòng sông Hàn chỉ được bộc lộ một cách hoàn mỹ nhất trong không gian cầu Sông Hàn lộng gió và mát rượi. Cầu Sông Hàn không chỉ tạo thêm thuận lợi cho giao thông vận tải, du lịch, khơi dậy tiềm năng kinh tế của một vùng đất rộng lớn ở phía đông thành phố mà còn là một dấu ấn văn hoá của người Đà Nẵng hôm nay gửi lại muôn đời con cháu mai sau.





Biển cũng là nguồn cảm hứng du lịch vô tận mà Đà Nẵng có được. Ngoài những bãi tắm sạch, đẹp trải dài thì cảng Đà Nẵng là một trong những cảng ăn khách nhất hiện nay ở Việt Nam.
Đà Nẵng thành phố bên sông Hàn, thành phố biển xinh đẹp thơ mộng và lòng mến khách của người dân thành phố đã làm cho nơi đây trở thành điểm đến thường xuyên của du khách trong nước và quốc tế.


*Các chương trình Du lịch Đà Nẵng*


Giá gốc: 3.300.000 VNĐ 
Giá KM: 2.970.000 VNĐ


ĐÀ NẴNG - SƠN TRÀ – CÙ LAO CHÀM - HỘI AN – BÀ NÀ – HẢI VÂN - ĐÀ NẴNG
( Thời gian: 4 Ngày 3 Đêm - Khởi hành thứ 5/ 7 Hàng Tuần)


*NGÀY 01:*  SƠN TRÀ - ĐÀ NẴNG - ĐÓN KHÁCH (Ăn: Trưa/ Tối)

Sáng:  Đón quý khách theo điểm hẹn tại Đà Nẵng (Sân bay, Ga, Bến Xe...) trong khỏang từ 07h00 đến 13h00 đưa đi dùng bữa trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng “Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”. Hướng dẫn viên đưa Quý khách làm thủ tục check in khách sạn.

Chiều: Khởi hành đi Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Mountain). Xe đưa du khách dạo một vòng quanh Bán Đảo để thưởng ngoạn toàn cảnh phố biển Đà Nẵng trên cao. Xe đưa quý khách dọc theo triền núi Đông Nam để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của biển Đà Nẵng, viếng Linh Ứng Tự - nơi có tượng Phật Bà 65m cao nhất Việt Nam  và tắm biển Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng (Được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất Hành Tinh).

Tối: Ăn tối hải sản. Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình Nghệ Thuật Truyền Thống Việt Nam và tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,... 

*NGÀY 02:* ĐÀ NẴNG – CÙ LAO CHÀM – HỘI AN  (Ăn: Sáng/ Trưa/Tối)

Sáng:  Điểm tâm. Khởi hành vào Hội An ngồi tàu cao tốc tại biển Cửa Đại – Hội An đi Cù Lao Chàm, khu dự trữ sinh quyển Thế giới gồm cụm đảo ngoài khơi biển Đông cách Hội An 12 hải lý. Tham quan chùa Hải Tạng hơn 400 năm tuổi, Âu Thuyền – khu vực tránh bão của ngư dân, khu dân cư và các lăng miếu cổ. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Cù Lao Chàm.

Chiều: Tiếp tục thăm quan khu bảo tồn biển tại bãi Bắc, hòn Dài và tham quan các hoạt động lặn biển (Snockelling), khám phá san hô, cá cảnh, câu cá, bắt ốc, giăng lưới, tắm biển…

Tối: Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, thưởng thức đăc sản Hội An (Cao Lầu – Bánh Bao – Bánh Vạc – Hòanh Thánh). Qúy khách tự do bách bộ phố cổ, thượng ngoạn vẻ đẹp phố cổ Hội An về đêm.

*NGÀY 03:* BÀ NÀ – TRẠM DỪNG CHÂN HẢI VÂN  (Ăn: Sáng/ Trưa/Tối)

Sáng:  Quý khác dùng điểm tâm. Khởi hành đi khu du lịch Bà Nà – Núi Chúa, nơi mà Qúy khách khám phá những khỏanh khắc giao mùa bất ngờ Xuân – Hạ - Thu – Đông trong 1 ngày. Ngồi cáp treo dài nhất Thế giới (gần 6000m), tham quan đồi Vọng Nguyệt, chùa Linh Ứng, Thích ca Phật đài, khu chuồng ngựa cũ của Pháp, Vườn Tịnh Tâm và đỉnh Nhà Rông. Tiếp tục ngồi cáp treo đến đỉnh Nghinh Phong, biệt thự Lệ Nim, lầu Vọng Nguyệt, cầu treo Bà Nà và chinh phục đỉnh núi Chúa ở độ cao 1.487m so với mực nước biển để thưởng ngoạn quang cảnh núi rừng Bà Nà và tòan cảnh Đà Nẵng và Qủang Nam ở trên cao. Tham gia trò chơi phiêu lưu, mới lạ, ngộ ngĩnh, hấp dẫn và hiện đại như vòng quay tình yêu, phi công Skiver, đường đua lửa, xe điện đụng, ngôi nhà ma…Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.

Chiều: Qúy khách xuống cáp treo, rời Bà Nà, khởi hành đi trạm dừng chân Hải Vân. Du khách sẽ được tận hưởng mỹ quan tiyệt vời của 1 bên là sườn núi, 1 bên là biển rộng cùng với bầu không khí tươi mát ôn hòa bới cây xanh, hồ nước, suối, sân vườn được bố trí xuyên suốt đầy nghệ thuật, thưởng thức ẩm thực phong phú.

Tối: Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Qúy khách tư do khám phá phố biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu quay sông Hàn, Trung tâm thương mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, café – bar – discotheque…

*NGÀY 04:* ĐÀ NẴNG – BẢO TÀNG CHÀM – TIỄN KHÁCH  (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa )

Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, khởi hành đi thăm quan bảo tàng Chăm – nơi trưng bày đầy đủ nhất những hiện vật quý giá của nền văn hóa Chăm nổi tiếng. Mua sắm tại siêu thị đặc sản Miền Trung. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.

Chiều: Tiễn khách sân bay Đà Nẵng (chuyến bay từ 15h00 đến 23h00).  Chào thân ái, kết thúc Chương trình Hành trình khám phá di sản 04 ngày/03 đêm tại Đà Nẵng.


Giới thiệu các *Khách sạn ở Đà Nẵng*
Khách Sạn Centara Sandy Beach Resort
Khách Sạn Angle Đà Nẵng
MERCURE DANANG HOTEL
VINPEARLAND LUXURY DA NANG
Khách Sạn Grand Mango
Khách sạn Blue Beach
Khách sạn Brilliant
Khách sạn Monaco Đà Nẵng
khách sạn Vạn Xuân Đà Nẵng
Khách sạn Chu
Gold Hotel Da Nang
Khách sạn Danang Riverside Đà Nẵng
Galaxy Đà Nẵng Hotel
Khách Sạn Sông Thu
...


Đến với *Tour du lịch* cùng APT Travel Bạn sẽ thấy nhiều điều hấp dẫn về : giá cả hợp lý, những chương trình giảm giá, ưu đãi cho khách hàng lên tới 40% và sự nhiệt tình của nhân viên...
*Công ty TNHH Du Lịch Quốc Tế Châu Á Thái Bình Dương*
Số 5 Hàng Chiếu - Hoàn kiếm - Hà Nội
Tel: (+84)4 3929 0808 - Fax: (+84)4 3923 3581

----------


## didierdrogtu

Rất hấp dẫn

----------


## namptit2

up cho bạn nhé,chúc bạn một ngày vui vẻ,du lịch cùng công ty Cattour để hưởng ưu đãi lớn
du lich sam son ||tour du lich sam son ||du lịch sầm sơn |

----------


## didierdrogtu

Great ! mình thích đi Đà Nẵng

----------


## trankhanhly_1990

mình đã bị bỏ lỡ ròi

----------

